# Best heat press to buy on a budget?



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

HI folks,

Im on the look out for a heat press in the UK, maybe even 2nd hand, if not, what do you guys suggest to buy new on a budget, maybe £200.00 quid tops is the budget?

cheers


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

I have found a heat press 2nd hand, it's an HP450 16x20, wise to go for something like this?


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

Is this worth looking into, pixmax..

Swing Heat Press, Sublimation Printing | Monster Doodles


----------



## paul chambers (Sep 12, 2015)

I contacted the seller and this seems a good press but they say they use sublimation inks when they press, i have pigment inks in my new epson but can change this out for a cis system. This is a 3 in 1 system, also does caps and mugs. Isn't sublimation inks substandard on tees and what about mugs and caps....bit confused as i heard sub inks are not as good?

hope for a reply on this soon


----------

